# Show a picture of your scooter or your cat.



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I am thinking of purchasing a small scooter or cat and would like to see some pictures of different brands and hear some feedback on how the perform.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

15' Majek Scooter powered by 70hp Yamaha 2 stroke. Fishes two well, three adults is a stretch, four is too much. My favorite hull is the Shallowsport with a full tunnel. Might be the Shoalwater, keep getting them mixed up.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i was thinking of something like this maybe









be.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

jmack the shoalwater is too small and no storage in my opnion. if those 2 things dont really matter it is a good boat. Shoakwater is making a 16' and Tran Cat makes a 16' called the baby cat. i have been on 3 different ones and can say those are awesome scooters. 16' and under it is the only boat i would consider. if you like the shallow sport style boat Sport MArine in richmond has a 15' copy that looks great. 10yr warranty on the hull and John Long is a good duy to talk to. BUT Tran will take care of you to. good luck- i wouldnt buy a shoalwater 14'5 unless i got a great deal


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info ill check into the two 16' models.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i like this one


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

And i like this one too just dont know much about the lil boats.. Im running a 19 shoalwater tv with a 150 trp and i'm jsut looking for somwthing a little smaller to run when i am by myself. Flatlander scooter-


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*18' ULTRA CAT*



jmack said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a small scooter or cat and would like to see some pictures of different brands and hear some feedback on how the perform.


 I like my Cat.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

jnbarc i like your rig too.. how long is it and what kinda speed are you getting with that 115 ? Any problems out of the etec, how is it on fues, how does it take the chop and about how much would i look to pay for a rig like that ?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*18 UC*



jmack said:


> jnbarc i like your rig too.. how long is it and what kinda speed are you getting with that 115 ? Any problems out of the etec, how is it on fues, how does it take the chop and about how much would i look to pay for a rig like that ?


It is 17'-11" runs right at 40 mph with the 115 etec fuel economy is great. The upper main seal blew on the Etec at 140 hours. BRP replaced the power head rather than replacing the seal . Boat, Motor, Tech Sunn Aluminum Trailer, Garmin 182C, S.A.W. Leaning Post, Power Tech 4 Blade Prop out the door for 24,000. I run the S--- out of my boat its in the water at least one day a week. I put this boat in places you would never expect to see a boat and it takes everything I throw at it. The shallow water performance is amazing. It handles a moderate chop very well. It will get you wet in heavy chop.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the info !


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

.


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

I have owned 2 Shoalwater 21 Cats, both fine boats,.... motors questionable... put a Suzuki on it.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

If I had to buy again, I would consider a poling/technical skiff instead as I fish by myself alot. Smaller lighter boat to pole around, economical, and would compliment your TV.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

shoal time you didnt care for the merc ?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Best motor I've ever owned a 90 hrsp four stroke Johnson/Bombordier. That sucker was sweet. Not one problem. No heat issues,nothing. Second was a Ocean Pro 200. That sucker would scream pushing 21 Mako. You ask many here that boat would handle just about anything Galveston May could throw at it!lol


MY 2 CENTS


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Melon u got your boat back yet ?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Pick it up Thrusday


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

jmack said:


> shoal time you didnt care for the merc ?


Less than 50 hours and the top bearing in the gearcase ceased up, locking the motor up.

I just have see a lot of posts/threads concerning various problems with the different brands of motors but it seems I have seen a H E L L of a lot more concerning;

1. Mercury- Blown powerheads
2. E-tec- Overheating issues due to poor design of water inlets causing overheating issues leading to catastrophic motor failure.

IMO whatever brand motor you decide to purchase BUY THE EXTENDED WARRANTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I have an 03 yamaha vmax trp knock on wood so ar no problems... Have heard a lot o good things about the suzuki's.. Melon cant wait to hear more about how your new boat runs !! Do you fish Galveston mostly ?


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

Melon said:


> Best motor I've ever owned a 90 hrsp four stroke Johnson/Bombordier. That sucker was sweet. Not one problem. No heat issues,nothing. Second was a Ocean Pro 200. That sucker would scream pushing 21 Mako. You ask many here that boat would handle just about anything Galveston May could throw at it!lol
> 
> MY 2 CENTS


If you look at the majority of older model boats with older motors,.... why is it you see older Johnson's still running strong. Heck half the time you can barely make out what horsepower it says on the cowling but the old Johnson still fires up.

I had a 2003 Triton 220 LTS that had a 175 HP Johnson/BRP that never ever stranded me and ran like a top.


----------



## tranbabycat (May 5, 2008)

jmack said:


> i like this one


Thats my boat last week!! I picked up last Friday, I will post new pictures tonight!!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

babycat i just wanted to say nice boat and you SUCK ha ha


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

yea babycat would love to see more pics...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well hit east bay this AM and did ok. We got there a little late but was able to box 11 trout 16''-21'' all on tops. Not a bad morning ! All fish were in 2-3 foot of water chasing shrimp. There were a lot o boats out or being a weekday but we are gonna hit it up again tom morn. Sorry no pics forgot camera i was a little excited about going in my friends new 22' transport.. Man what a rig !!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey baby cat just so you know, if i can swing it i am getting that exact same color. I have a pic of a blue baby cat from the tran website as a screen saver. It is a sharp looking boat. I may wait to see the 17' i have heard about. Tran makes great boats and Donny is a great guy. It will be hard to wait. I envy you guys. i cant wait to get another boat, i just want to get the right one this time, and not settle. anyway you have a sharp looking rig. i was almost there, but we are moving and blah blah blah smart thing is to wait at least 2 more months.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry to throw fuel on the fire but did you guys check out the new Haynie Cat hull? Not what the original thread was about, but cool looking boat. 

Took out my scooter this morning just to run around looking for fish. I like that its small enough to handle alone and it runs on spit.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Tombo! Yea those Haynies are cool. I wish they werent made from wood. I am sure they are just fine and they are great boats, but that was one thing i wanted to upgrade to- an all composite boat. Chris is a great guy and I am sure he will take care of anyone with probelms- if any occur. your Majek is an awesome scooter. they dont make that same model anymore do they? thanks for the help last week Tombo- tight lines


----------



## tranbabycat (May 5, 2008)

*Heres the Babycat!!*


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

*New "Baby"Cat*

Good looking babycat , mine is 16 month old and a perfect boat. We'll be be in Port O'Connor this Friday for three days ( fishing back lakes ). Donnie at Trans is a fine person & is loyal to his customers. 
You will love the performance out of this boat. It will run so shallow it will scare you to death the first time or so. Let us here about your boat later!

Are you add a trolling motor? I have one and use it often.
I just added a casting plantform on the front and love it too.
SALTYGOLD


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## tranbabycat (May 5, 2008)

saltygold said:


> Good looking babycat , mine is 16 month old and a perfect boat. We'll be be in Port O'Connor this Friday for three days ( fishing back lakes ). Donnie at Trans is a fine person & is loyal to his customers.
> You will love the performance out of this boat. It will run so shallow it will scare you to death the first time or so. Let us here about your boat later!
> 
> Are you add a trolling motor? I have one and use it often.
> ...


Actually, yes I will put a trolling motor on, I also had them put a power pole bracket...which I dont think you can see in the pics. Also had Donny put on a portable live well system (which is in the garage) with a pro air system. As far as running shallow and scaring the death out of me........thats already happened!!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

tran i cant see your pis for some reason. i just wanted to reiterate that "you suck" and congrats on a cool boat. i know of one FULLY rigged out for less than 15k but i am about to buy a house and cant do it as far as loan approval. i guess i might wait for the 17' Donnie says he is working on. I want a raised deck and the baby cat isnt the greatest boat for it. BUT you really dont need one and i would go for a baby cat without a raised deck if i had to. the 17 is going to be a bit wider and have more room. I always wanted a 17' cat hull and now i need to wait. any way great boat even though i cant see it. i have seen enough to get a idea.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

is this 17 going to be a tran cat???????????????????


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

yea. I talked to Donnie and he is building the 19' first and then the 17' it seems crazy but that is what i heard. the 17' and 19' are suppose to be more of a scooter style shape. I think it is the same cut hull but different on top and less freeboard maybe. i am not sure but cant wait to see one.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*skiff*

16 ft pleasure craft. Rebuilt from the floor up.

1st pic she is on Pleasure

2nd and 3rd she is on bidness


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Jh scooter


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

here's my 17' Flatscat


----------

